# WICD vs NetworkManager

## soban_

Ostatnimi czasy, wrocilem do NetworkManagera - jednak po paru minutach uzywania jego, stwierdzilem ze duzo gorzej sobie radzi niz WICD (np jest w stanie rozlaczyc mnie z siecia - mowie o wifi i za cholere sie nie da polaczyc ponownie z nia). Zastanawiam sie dlatego, czego Wy uzywacie i co przemawia za wyborem. Ja osobscie chyba jednak zostane przy WICD, no chyba ze ktos wysnuje dobra argumentacje przy (K)NetworkManager. Aha musze dodac, ze kiedys dlugo siedzialem na NetworkManagerze - ale te zrywanie polaczen sie nie poprawilo jak i proba nawiazania polaczenia czesto byla dosyc ciezka do zrealizowania np wielokrotnie trzeba bylo wpisac haselo do sieci.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jak zwykle (w takich ankietach) zapomniałeś o czymś  :Wink: 

Tym razem o wpa_gui, który  potrafi obrobić takie polączenia, gdzie i NM i i Wicd nie dają rady.

I np obsługuje WPS.

A zainstalujesz to wpa_gui dodając flagę qt4 do wpa_supplicanta.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## soban_

Hmmm...

```
[I] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  0.7.3-r2 (~)0.7.3-r5 {dbus debug eap-sim fasteap gnutls kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux madwifi ps3 qt4 readline ssl wimax wps}

     Installed versions:  0.7.3-r5(05:47:06 28.09.2011)(dbus gnutls kernel_linux qt4 readline ssl -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -kernel_FreeBSD -madwifi -ps3 -wimax -wps)                                                                                                                                     

     Homepage:            http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/

     Description:         IEEE 802.1X/WPA supplicant for secure wireless transfers
```

Mialem juz to zainstalowane, no ale rzeczywiscie zapomnialem, tylko tutaj mamy tez mozliwosc konfiguracji eth0. No ale do wifi przetestuje to narzedzie. Jednak troche ich chyba jest jak np: 

```
* net-wireless/wifi-radar

     Available versions:  1.9.8-r1 (~)1.9.9 (~)2.0.8 {svg}

     Homepage:            http://wifi-radar.berlios.de/

     Description:         WiFi Radar is a Python/PyGTK2 utility for managing WiFi profiles.
```

ktorego uzywalem kiedys, chodzi mi raczej o te 2 do zarzadzania cala siecia wiec ciezko byloby wymienic wszystkie, no ale mozecie sie pochwalic jesli natrafiliscie na cos godnego uwagi i dobrze dzialajacego (-:

----------

## Garrappachc

Kiedyś (dawno temu) używałem WiCD, ale się przerzuciłem na (K)NetworkManagera. NM mnie łączy dużo szybciej i jest bardziej stabilny. Aczkolwiek WiCD miał dwie ogromne zalety, których mi brakuje przy NM - primo, to łączenie się z siecią jeszcze przed zalogowaniem się użytkownika (fajna rzecz, jak włączysz komputer i gdzieś sobie pójdziesz), a secundo, to możliwość obsługi z poziomu konsoli (jak np. X'y padną). wpa_supplicant jest instalowany jako zależność NM, o ile się nie mylę.

----------

## c2p

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Aczkolwiek WiCD miał dwie ogromne zalety, których mi brakuje przy NM - primo, to łączenie się z siecią jeszcze przed zalogowaniem się użytkownika (fajna rzecz, jak włączysz komputer i gdzieś sobie pójdziesz)...

 

Dodaj w NM połączenie jako systemowe, wtedy połączy się przed logowaniem.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> ...., chodzi mi raczej o te 2 do zarzadzania cala siecia wiec ciezko byloby wymienic wszystkie, no ale mozecie sie pochwalic jesli natrafiliscie na cos godnego uwagi i dobrze dzialajacego (-:

 

Jeśli przełączasz się między różnymi sieciami i hotspotami, to i tak jedynym sensownym ustawieniem interfesu wifi - jako karty sieciowej, jest DHCP.

A przy DHCP, taki interfejs łapie ustawienia natychmiast, jak zostanie wynegocjowane

  szyfrowanie przez supplicanta (dla wpa), lub wybrana sieć bez niego (np przez iwconfig).

Jeśli włóczysz się z lapkiem po rozmatych biurach, to sam zauważysz, że wszystkie szmery i bajery WICD'a niewiele znaczą przy obsłudze WPS.

I dlatego nic lepszego od wpa-gui nie znajdziesz - do wifi.

O tym, że w kompie interfejs np ath0 może mieć włączone dhcp, a eth0 ustawienia statyczne, to chyba nikt w taki fakt nie wątpi, prawda?

Jeśli natomiast potrzeba jakichś kosmicznych konfiguracji hakerskich, to do łączenia polecam gps-drive - potrafi uruchamiać skrypty po osiągnięciu takiej czy innej lokalizacji.

Skrypty powłoki mają taką pojemnosć, że osobiscie wolę je od wszystkich wspaniałych graficznych konfiguratorów.  :Wink: 

Łatwiej się je konfiguruje niż np Network Managera.

I częściej działają prawidłowo  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Nov 12, 2011 12:39 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## soban_

Hmmm tak gwoli scislosci masz na mysli: 

```
[I] app-misc/gpsdrive

     Available versions:  (~)2.11-r3 {dbus -debug gdal -kismet mapnik scripts -speech}

     Installed versions:  2.11-r3(13:03:06 27.10.2011)(dbus -debug -gdal -kismet -mapnik -scripts -speech)

     Homepage:            http://www.gpsdrive.de/

     Description:         GPS navigation system with NMEA and Garmin support, zoomable map display, waypoints, etc.
```

hm?

----------

## Jacekalex

Dokładnie to, gpsdrive potrafi odpalać skrypty w zależności od lokalizacji, nietrudno to połączyć z wpa, żeby lapek sam wiedział, co robić, kiedy jest w zasięgu hot-spota, czy w innym miejscu, które często odwiedzasz.

Potrzebujesz tylko lapka z dostępem do gps.

Nie wiem w tej chwili, czy jest to wykonalne przy obecnym sofcie (raczej wykonalne), 

czy trzeba rzeźbić samemu, ale chyba też możnaby udostępnić interfejs gps z Androida do lapka.

Żaden NM czy Wicd nie ma takich bajerów, za to własnymi skryptami możesz to niezbyt dużym wysiłkiem ustawić, pod warunkiem, że żaden demon nie blokuje interfejsów sieciowych, i nie twierdzi, że lepiej od użyszkodnika wie, co robić, co w NM jest standardem, a Wicd też święty pod tym względem nie jest.

Poza tym, co w gpsdrive oznaczają flagi kismet i scripts?   :Smile: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

